
Creating a product vision and roadmap for Postmark - garrettdimon
http://wildbit.com/blog/2016/05/11/how-we-built-a-product-vision-and-roadmap
======
garrettdimon
While I can't speak for the entire team, this was a process that felt both
intense and highly rewarding. It's often not easy for teams to find time to
commit to working through a process like this, but internally, it feels like
it's made a big difference in our momentum and confidence in the ways we're
addressing customer feedback. It's a process that I'd highly recommend to any
team that feels like they have an overwhelming backlog of improvements.

